# Whats the difference between a Mod and a Global Mod?



## Galacta (Dec 15, 2008)

I know that Mods have the Power to close,move threads and approve stuff and edit other peoples posts. And I see the Global Mods do the same.
WHATS THE DIFFERENCE?


----------



## Raika (Dec 15, 2008)

The difference is that mods only "have power" over certain sections, as you can see "Forum led by: ****"
Global moderators on the other hand "have power" over all the sections. (Correct me if im wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
EDIT: WTF 1000th post i didn't even notice!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 15, 2008)

or do they have power over the world?


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2008)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> And they have power over the world.


Fixed.


----------



## da_head (Dec 15, 2008)

it's just the rank of staff.

i believe it goes: mod->global mod->supervisors->admin->me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 15, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> The difference is that mods only "have power" over certain sections, as you can see "Forum led by: ****"
> Global moderators on the other hand "have power" over all the sections. (Correct me if im wrong
> 
> 
> ...


This is correct, also, I'm not completely sure, but I think that they have a bit more power in some sections than ordinary mod!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 15, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> it's just the rank of staff.
> 
> i believe it goes: mod->global mod->supervisors->admin->Hehe Moo



Fixed.

Also, if you had your own forum you would know. A friend of mine was mucking around and made a forum, and he showed me how all the stuff worked..


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> This is correct, also, I'm not completely sure, but I think that they have a bit more power in some sections than ordinary mod!


That is true for me, apart from my "power" makes people do more n00b posts everytime I delete one.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 16, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> The difference is that mods only "have power" over certain sections, as you can see "Forum led by: ****"
> Global moderators on the other hand "have power" over all the sections. (Correct me if im wrong
> 
> 
> ...


You were behaving like WildWon when it came to 1000 posts.

Thanks pplez!


----------

